# محرك الديزل شكل (v)



## وداليوسف (9 أبريل 2010)

الي كل المختصين أرجو المساعده في مدي بطريقه وزنه بلوفه محرك الديزل شكل (v) ثماني أسطوانات. وياريت لوكان مرفق به فلاش يوضح ترتيب الأشتعال. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو بوبوس (10 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز : طريقة وزنة البلوف قد تعنى بها ضبط خلوصات بلوف الهواء والعادم وتتم بالطريقة التالية :

1- يلزم اولا معرفة ترتيب الاحتراق Firing Order وهذا الترتيب يكون مكتوب فى الكتالوجات .
2- يتم لف الماكينة فى اتجاه الدوارن سواء كان مع عقارب الساعة او عكسها .
3- عندما يكون المكبس الى اعلى وبلوف الهواء والعادم مغلقة تماما يتم وضع اداة القياس ( Filler) بعد فك صاملولة ربط Push rod مع البلوف ويكون مقاس Filler حسب المقاس الموضح بالكتالوج .
4 - بعد وضع Filler يتم ربط الصامولة بهدوء وبتمهل ثم تربط رباط عزم .
5- حسب ترتيبت الاشتعال يتم الانتقال الى المبس الذى يليه فى الاشتعال .
فى حالة عدم توفر كتالوح او عدم معرفة ترتيب الاشتعال .
1- نلف الماكينة ونتأكد من خروج الهواء من غرفة الاحتراق عن طريق بلف Indicator وعندما يتوقف خروج الهواء يمكن عمل الخطوات السابق ذكرها


----------



## وداليوسف (10 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم/ أبو بوبوس
اولا أشكرك علي تجاوبك معي ، طريقه (التحميل) التي ذكرتها يتعامل معها الفنيين انا اريد طريقه المصمم للمحرك ومعها ترتيب الأشتعال بالغرف لو أمكن.
وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2010)

وداليوسف قال:


> الي كل المختصين أرجو المساعده في مدي بطريقه وزنه بلوفه محرك الديزل شكل (v) ثماني أسطوانات. وياريت لوكان مرفق به فلاش يوضح ترتيب الأشتعال.
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
الأخ المهندس ود اليوسف ​ 
هذا الموضوع من HowStuffWorks 
ورابطه هــــــــــــــــو 

ارجو ان تجده مفيدا..

وقد تم نقل الموضوع لقسم السيارات 
لوجود متخصصين للإجابة والمشاركة.
وبالله التوفيق.​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم 
اليك هذا الرابط ، وهو في نفس موضوعك الا انه عن محرك بنزين ، ولكن ستجد به ترتيب الاشعال للمحركات ثمانية الاسطوانات علي شكل حرف (V).
وستجد فيها فوائد كثيرة .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188072-2.html


----------



## وداليوسف (11 أبريل 2010)

يعجز حتى الشكر عن شكرم فلكم جزيل الشكر أخواني المهندسين


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك دكتور محمد


----------



## nartop (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جهدك


----------

